# Can't get clutch to work on Toyota Straight Stick



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What ever happened to clutches with solid parts instead of hydraulic stuff. We just got the clutch pressure plate throw out bearing, pilot shaft bearing and flywheel changed out on our grandson't 1990 Toyota 4 wheel drive 3.0 V6 engine. The problem is when I let the clutch out from the floor no more than an inch it catches full. We can not crank it and and put it is gear, the gears grind. The slave cylinder is working but it feels like there is air in the line.

I wonder if the master cylinder is bad. Our grandson really needs this truck to get to work. Any suggestions. When we work the clutch pedal there is no visible movement of the fluid looking into the master cylinder. We could sure use some help on this one.

Edit*** I just remembered, when I pushed the pedal to the floor one time, it stayed there until we pulled it back up. It has been so long since I have worked on a hydraulic clutch, I can't remember anything.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

When you pushed it and it stuck, was everything assembled?

I.E. was the transmission in place, and all things hooked up.

If the pedal gets pushed when the system is apart, you will get air into the system, and need to do the bleed the system thing.

I too like the old all mechanical clutch system much better. 

Had a slave cylinder get busted off the housing once, miles from town, on a mountain trail, what an ordeal it was getting back to town, starting the truck in gear to get it moving, shifting up and down, with no clutch to disengage. 
Lucky that I had been a manual driver since I was 8 years old, and knew how to do that. 

Air in the system would be my first check, then a return spring off, and then maybe a binding Throw-out bearing.

You did white grease the shaft where the TOB slides on? 


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> When you pushed it and it stuck, was everything assembled?
> 
> I.E. was the transmission in place, and all things hooked up.
> 
> ...


Ed I didn't grease that part, I absolutely forgot. No way will we pull that transmission to put grease on it, that is a transmission from hades. The system was completely finished when it stuck. My concern right now is why does the clutch engage when the peddle comes off the floor about an inch. Could the clutch master cylinder be bad. We will try to gravity bleed the system today to see if that fixes the problem.

The Slave cylinder isn't leaking and does go in and out but it just won't go out far enough. We can see the clutch arm is on the pivot ball and we are using the stock push rod so I am stumped why it won't work unless the master cylinder is bad. What do you think it might be?

I remember a time or two having to shift without a clutch, it isn't hard if you know how, just an inconvenience.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I find it less a hassle and more complete to just change the master/slave unit as one. That way no air is introduced into the system.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Think, how clutch works.
It is always engaged.
You DIS engage it, when you press the clutch pedal. You move pressure plate away from the clutch plate, so friction plate(clutch plate) goes into free spin along with the fly wheel.
If your clutch grabs that low from the floor, 

1. it may need to be adjusted at the slave push rod/clutch lever
2. you do not have enough pressure in the system to completely lift pressure plate off the clutch disk and it drops down onto the disk on its own, engaging input shaft. 

Bleed clutch just like you bleed brakes. 2 people job, but what are sons for, right?
Also, consult with manual for proper slave push rod adjustment.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: post 5 above has steps to take in diagnosis, I agree.

Check the linkage for proper adjustment, and try to bleed the system, takes 2 people, or a bleeder tool that pressurizes the master for you, then you open the bleeder, close the bleeder when all air is out, and recheck.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What a day, here is the latest skinny, we wound up replacing both the master and slave cylinder and nothing has changed. Something is wrong somewhere and I don't know where. We bled the system totally of air, we adjusted the master cylinder rod to clutch peddle as far as it would go. The rod from the slave to the clutch fork is as tight as it can get.

The pressure plate catches at a little over an inch off the floor and I just know the throwout bearing is tight against the pressure plate all the time now. It is almost like the clutch fork slipped off the pivot ball and I know for sure it hasn't, I have photos showing it hasn't. I am totally baffled, unless the clutch plate, flywheel or pressure plate is warped, I don't have a clue. I do know I will not pull that transmission or even help. That is the toughest transmission I have ever seen in my life.

I gave the truck to our grandson, now I feel I did him an injustice giving it to him. The truck will go in gear but is hard in first and second, but easy in third, forth and fifth. You literally have to shut the engine off to put it is reverse, than crank it and drive. Our grandson is happy with it. I told him to get his wife's stepdad to check it out, he is a transmission man. I will let you know what he says.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

From years of experience, and numerous R&R of manual transmissions, I still think that the Throw Out Bearing, is not sliding on the shaft easily and or correctly. 

Had one once where the bearing had wore a groove around the area where it was supposed to slide, and would often catch in the groove, and act much like you are describing.

Starting it in gear to get moving, is very hard on the starter gears, so this is not a long time solution. 

Hope his FIL, has the time and tools to pull it apart, and check it out. 

Do keep us informed, we live vicariously through this site, and all want to learn more.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> From years of experience, and numerous R&R of manual transmissions, I still think that the Throw Out Bearing, is not sliding on the shaft easily and or correctly.
> 
> Had one once where the bearing had wore a groove around the area where it was supposed to slide, and would often catch in the groove, and act much like you are describing.
> 
> ...


ED I think I gave you the wrong impression about putting the truck in reverse. He has to kill the engine, put it in reverse, clutch it like normal, then crank it. Once running he can back up without issue. The truck will not crank unless the clutch is pushed in. The gears grind like crazy trying to put in reverse with engine running.

Believe it or not I can grease the shaft through the clutch fork arm hole using spray grease, I will give it a shot when he brings the truck back.

I just had a though but haven't given it a whole lot of reasoning, would a worn thrust bearing have any bearing on the clutch action? Never mind, it wouldn't, the pilot shaft would be firm against the rear of the crank so there wouldn't be any back and forth movement to the clutch area. Hmmm, still if the clutch was pressed... it is too late to think, I will sleep on that one.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If one can get that little straw in a crack, it can help you grease the shaft, good thinking. 

If it is not disengaging proper, it is wearing things out prematurely, so he will be doing this again too soon.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ed, I finally figured it out and I am not happy. Either the flywheel, clutch plate or maybe the pressure plate is warped. It stands to reason, there is not much clearance between the flywheel clutch plate and pressure plate to start with. But, if either the flywheel or clutch plate was warped there would be less space between all the parts, right? That explains why with all rods extended to the max and it still doing that, one of the parts has got to be warped. 

I don't know if they sent them to us warped or if when they were put in a bolt was over tightened on one side that caused the warp. Anyway you look at it though, that transmission has got to come out.

I did a search to see if my thoughts could be right and here is the proof that I may be right this I found online:

"Clutch drag can be caused by a *warped disc or pressure plate*, a loose disc facing, incorrect clutch pedal adjustment, or a defective release lever."


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, if it is all good outside the clutch housing, then it is problem with install itself. Trannie has to be removed and entire install reviewed. 

Tough. We had to do this 3 times in a row on son's Eclipse once. Bearing spring was tricky to get in and stay in place right. Every time we re assembled it, it'll slip off and no clutch.
I understand you do not want to do that. Best wishes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I got to quit this thinking. lol I just had another thought, if the flywheel was warped, then the pressure plate being bolted to the flywheel is warped the same. Now if the clutch plate isn't warped, and the other two are, then the clutch plate will still act like it is warped because it will make contact at the highest point of the warp. Man I need more coffee. lol


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ukrkoz said:


> Unfortunately, if it is all good outside the clutch housing, then it is problem with install itself. Trannie has to be removed and entire install reviewed.
> 
> Tough. We had to do this 3 times in a row on son's Eclipse once. Bearing spring was tricky to get in and stay in place right. Every time we re assembled it, it'll slip off and no clutch.
> I understand you do not want to do that. Best wishes.


Buddy I would have pulled my hair out having to pull that thing three times, you have way way more patience than I do. The bad part on this install is I won't be able to help much at all redoing it. My back is gone this time, just getting the air out of the master and slave cylinder yesterday did me in and I was just pouring in fluid and pumping the clutch peddle.

This has got to be one of the hardest transmissions I have ever seen to get out and back in, getting to the bolts is almost impossible. Not to mention you have to pull off half the truck just to get to it. I really think it would have been easier to just pull engine trans and all.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: Which were new parts, obviously the clutch plate, did you reuse the old pressure plate, and old flywheel?



Did you take the metal ruler from your combination square, and check both flywheel, and pressure plate for any warpage?

How about the surfaces, did they need re-surfacing, and you thought that " It's good enough"?



All these things need to be near perfect to get longevity, and good service from the assembly. 

Unfortunately, I see no alternative, but to remove it and try again.

Look at it this way, you now are experienced, so this should go easier the next time.


ED


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Back then, we got so proficient with it, 3rd time we did it in like 45 minutes. Of course, it was a 20 yo strong man and stronger 47 yo man. And transmission was rather small.
Here's an idea. Lease bay with lift. That changes everything. If your grandson(?) is still willing to work on truck, maybe he can get another set of helping hands to do the physical and you can do only advisory. 

Otherwise, you'll fry something again, trying to trick shift and all that. Better is to bite the bullet and do it right.
Another idea is to hire a mobile mechanic. They are normally very well priced and come to you, well equipped. $$ solve any problem.

I do understand the moral responsibility. This is why i stopped helping my sons with cars. It's rather a moral - and financial - burden. Good intentions pave roads you know where.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> Jim: Which were new parts, obviously the clutch plate, did you reuse the old pressure plate, and old flywheel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed, everything is new, flywheel, pilot shaft bearing, throwout bearing, clutch and pressure plate. It said all was made in USA so I thought this would be a good set, they are guaranteed to be good or they will exchange. I kick myself for not putting a straight edge on them but I didn't. Our grandson just said his step father in law said the clutch plate had to be off center or the cylinders need bleeding again. 

Nope, no way can that clutch plate be off center, it is impossible, as the end of the pilot shaft goes into the pilot shaft bearing, so that is secured and centered. The the pilot shaft is connected to the transmission and the transmission is bolted to the bell housing then to the motor so there is no way the pilot shaft can be off center to cause the clutch plate to be off center. I thought the man was a transmission man, must not be. Or all he does is change them out.

I also know for an all out fact there is no air in that line now either, we let it gravity bleed for 20 minutes, then pressure bleed it, so he is no help.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: If the bolt holes of the pressure plate are a bit oversized, the plate can be slightly out of center, and this will do the same thing as if the clutch plate is "off center".

When you were installing the clutch and pressure plate, did you use an alignment tool, or just do the feel it, eyeball it, and pray that it was "close enough trick".

I took the input shaft from a few different broken transmissions, to use as my alignment tool.

Stored them on a shelf, and select the one that is for the particular vehicle that I am working on. It's surprising that many different manufacturers use the same parts, with different brand stamps on them. 

Good choice using all new parts, as suggested earlier, the only real way to know what is FUBAR, is to remove the transmission, and start again, while observing everything.

Good luck, and be careful.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ed the pressure plate fit on 3 metal dowels that was in the flywheel and they were very tight so no way for pressure plate to be off center. One thing that keeps playing in my mind is the flywheel, our grandson put one bolt in it and tightened it down and the flywheel cocked up at an angle (didn't seat properly on the crank). I had to get out from under the truck at that time (my back) so I didn't see if the flywheel did seat against the crank or not, man I hope it did.

Any way we go, that transmission has got to come back out. This time we have the use of a lift so I can stand up and help for sure, I just can't get on the ground on my back again. We will have one of the good transmission jacks also so looks like we will have a easier time this time....I hope.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: if the flywheel was not seated correct, no way the pilot shaft would align with the pilot bushing.

Good thing that you are getting a lift, and transmission jack. 

It will help immensely.


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The clutch pedals are mounted in a cage (support assembly) that screws/bolts to the sheet metal. If that cage is cracked and moving when you depress the pedal, it would not entirely dis-engage the clutch and would mean rapid engagement as you start to release pressure on the pedal. It’s a known Toyota problem in that era vehicle.

It can be hard to diagnose this in the truck, particularly for big people. You need to get in a position to watch the cage as the pedal is depressed. There should be no movement of the cage as the pedal is depressed. Cracking or popping noises are sometimes heard, and are another symptom something is wrong.

Push the seat all the way back, get your head under the dash with light so you can see the cage. Then depress the pedal by hand, or have someone reach in over you to do it for you

You may want to have an transmission tech/mechanic that is familiar with the problem, examine the clutch pedal cage assembly for you.

If it is the pedal cage assembly, playing with the various other clutch parts under the vehicle won’t fix it.

It’s a known problem on 86-95 Toyota trucks and 4 Runners. It’s common enough some of the cages are sold on Amazon. For Example,
https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Toyota-55107-34030-Support-Sub-Assembly/dp/B00GKH6RMC


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> Jim: if the flywheel was not seated correct, no way the pilot shaft would align with the pilot bushing.
> 
> Good thing that you are getting a lift, and transmission jack.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking how could that be but you are dead on, no way would the pilot shaft go into the bearing any way but straight. That is a relief, thanks Ed that makes me happy.

Edit** Now you got me thinking, if the clutch plate was warped the pilot shaft wouldn't go through the clutch plate and into the bearing. That leaves the pressure plate. But the problem is the pressure plate is too close to the clutch plate. If the pressure plate is warped then the closest part would be where it needs to be and the warped part would be further from the clutch plate. Now I am really confused what it could be. I guess we will see.

Our grandson's boss has been doing mechanic work for 40 years, he is going to ask him when he gets off vacation.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: I like OSO'S discovery, sounds quite possible, that the body has rotted enough to cause this excess movement. 

Well worth a "look see". 


ED 

Edit: I re-read OSO'S post, seems the cage for the pedal assembly, bolted to the cab instead of the cab itself.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oso954 said:


> The clutch pedals are mounted in a cage (support assembly) that screws/bolts to the sheet metal. If that cage is cracked and moving when you depress the pedal, it would not entirely dis-engage the clutch and would mean rapid engagement as you start to release pressure on the pedal. It’s a known Toyota problem in that era vehicle.
> 
> It can be hard to diagnose this in the truck, particularly for big people. You need to get in a position to watch the cage as the pedal is depressed. There should be no movement of the cage as the pedal is depressed. Cracking or popping noises are sometimes heard, and are another symptom something is wrong.
> 
> ...


Oso, I just deleted a bunch of photos off my phone where I took photos of that bracket, It is solid as a rock, We checked it out completely hoping that was the problem but is wasn't. But you are right, that is a very common problem with Toyota trucks of that era. I appreciate your information. Oh and you are sure right about a big ole boy getting under the dash to check that out. lol


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been under the dash of small cars, my legs draped over the seat back, my shoulders on the floorboard, my head and arms up under the dash, hooking up wiring, or heater controls. 

Of course I was 40 years younger, and not quite as "rounded", as today. 

I was still 6'3" and 265# at the time, not what anyone would call small. :devil3:

Keep at it, eventually you will hit the AHA, and solve this riddle.

ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wouldn't it be a *****.?

If it was just the cable.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ron45 said:


> Wouldn't it be a *****.?
> 
> If it was just the cable.


Got me to going back over the job in my mind trying to remember a cable, there isn't one. :smile:

Our grandson called last night and the little fellow who I helped put the transmission back in place, helped him bleed the system once again. According to our grandson, the truck is working perfect now. He said the peddle is half way up from the floor before it catches now, and it doesn't grind going in reverse with the engine running.

The peddle has about 1/2 inch of free play, If this is the way it is, then there had to be a pocket of air trapped in the master cylinder. I will check it out when he brings the truck back. I bench bled the cylinder, well I bled it when it was in place, I just started the line to the slave and got the air out through that fitting before tightening. If this truck is good to go I will be one really happy old man. I am too old for this stuff. lol

I will let y'all know how it is when he comes over. By the way, the little guy I helped put the transmission back in, works with out grandson and...get this...he is 18 years old. You could have knocked me over with a feather when our grandson told me how young he is. The young man had a nice firm handshake and looked you in the eye when talking to you. I was impressed, especially when our grandson told me the young man's parents had been dope heads and this little fellow has been on his own for the last two years.

The young fellow told our grandson that he learned from his granddad. kind makes me proud that we old boys are still good for something. Both our grandson and the young man are going to go far in this life. Our grandson is just 20. Both of these young men are exceptional to today's young people, they are really trying and that I love. I will let you know how the truck is after while.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That's great and pretty much what I suggested - do over using a helper. The rest was idle guesswork, after hydraulics were bled and components proven to be in good working order.
12mm free play of the clutch pedal might as well be norm, repair manual needs to be consulted for spec.
Do we have definitive explanation what went wrong during the initial install? Did they reuse the clutch disk or replaced it with a different one? Something whispered in my mind that wrong clutch disk - too thick - could have caused the issue as tolerances are very close in clutches.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> I have been under the dash of small cars, my legs draped over the seat back, my shoulders on the floorboard, my head and arms up under the dash, hooking up wiring, or heater controls.
> 
> Of course I was 40 years younger, and not quite as "rounded", as today.
> 
> ...


 That is why I quit wearing my wedding ring years ago. Fried a dash harness in a new Cadillac.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ukrkoz said:


> That's great and pretty much what I suggested - do over using a helper. The rest was idle guesswork, after hydraulics were bled and components proven to be in good working order.
> 12mm free play of the clutch pedal might as well be norm, repair manual needs to be consulted for spec.
> Do we have definitive explanation what went wrong during the initial install? Did they reuse the clutch disk or replaced it with a different one? Something whispered in my mind that wrong clutch disk - too thick - could have caused the issue as tolerances are very close in clutches.


Everything was new including the flywheel, I checked all the parts and they were the same. I still haven't looked at the truck yet to see if all is good yet. Our grandson was happy as a clam the way it was before when the reverse was grinding going in gear. If it is good to go, I will be amazed that air in the line could cause so much trouble.

yardmullet, a friend of mine was putting a new battery in one of the big box trucks and got his ring against the hot post and the body of the truck and couldn't get loose, it fried his finger big time. He said his ring was glowing red. That would be some serious hurt.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not to change the subject, but I have a tale about wedding rings for you to consider.

Years ago I knew this Young woman, that was climbing over a 8' fence and slipped, and her ring caught on the fence. 

She was trying to sneak into a ticketed event. 

Ripped her finger off at the knuckle. 

One reason that I don't wear any adornments. 

I now return this back to the clutch repair.

I do hope that it was air that worked out, if the master cylinder is a bit low, you will know quick, by looking to see.

It might not be very noticeable, unless you know exactly where the fluid was at. 

Here's hoping that this a finished task.

arty:arty:


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Off topic doesn't bother me. and speaking of rings, years ago, I was running and came around a table that had a steel edge on it, my hand swung back as I stepped forward and my ring hung under that steel edge. It ripped the muscle all the way to the next joint on my finger. I didn't wear a ring for years because of that.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Everything was new including the flywheel, I checked all the parts and they were the same. I still haven't looked at the truck yet to see if all is good yet. Our grandson was happy as a clam the way it was before when the reverse was grinding going in gear. If it is good to go, I will be amazed that air in the line could cause so much trouble.
> 
> yardmullet, a friend of mine was putting a new battery in one of the big box trucks and got his ring against the hot post and the body of the truck and couldn't get loose, it fried his finger big time. He said his ring was glowing red. That would be some serious hurt.



Basically, there is no understanding what went wrong besides it was disassembled and then reassembled. And, somewhere during re assemble, it all fixed itself. 

Ok, fair enough. Glad you man is happy.

Thank you.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... so many ways a ring can hurt you... not to mention why it's there in the first place. That could be the most painful... or not. ;-)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ukrkoz said:


> Basically, there is no understanding what went wrong besides it was disassembled and then reassembled. And, somewhere during re assemble, it all fixed itself.
> 
> Ok, fair enough. Glad you man is happy.
> 
> Thank you.


I still don't understand, had I been able to stay under the truck and see all that was going on I might understand better. This truck is probably the last car/truck I will ever lay on the ground under. I still haven't seen or tried the truck yet so I can't say I am happy with it or not, I will sure let you know when I do. 

The only explanation I can think of is this: There had to be a problem before the truck would not pull out of it's tracks. Our grandson's wife said it would pull in reverse but I never tried it.
When I went over to help him pull it over to our house, I noticed the clutch was very weak and spongy. Before the clutch was very stiff as it was a heavy duty clutch. 

What I couldn't figure out, is just a couple weeks before we gave the truck to our grandson, I was pulling 6-8 inch stumps in the back yard with no problems or slippage at all. They said they drove it home one night with no problems and the next day it wouldn't move. That should have been a big clue, but it just didn't click for me. (old timers)

When we took the clutch out, I was baffled because there was still enough material on the clutch plate for it to still pull, it wasn't down to the rivets yet. Oh it had been hot from slipping but I just chalked that up to the fact neither one of them was real experienced with a straight stick. Also our grandson told me he used the clutch to hold on a hill instead of the brake. I have since warned him against doing that.

Looking back now, I would say the master/slave cylinder was the problem to start with, and it only complicated the situation once the clutch was installed. Then once new cylinders were installed, there had to be an air pocket somewhere that just would not come loose and the mystery continued. After sitting all night the bubble must have moved and bleeding the cylinders once more seemed like it solved the problem.

Anyway, our grandson said the clutch didn't catch at about an inch off the floor, now, but half way of the clutch peddle release from the floor. I just hope adjusting the master cylinder rod to the fullest hasn't put constant pressure on the throwout bearing. I will just have to wait and see for myself.

I can't tell all of you how much I appreciate all your help and expertise, I truly do thank each and every one of you. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: you are welcome, it makes me happy to know that my brain still has some usefulness.

Are you able to use a creeper in your vehicle repairs, they used to make a special one for back comfort, it was odd shaped and worked well.

You might try one, if finances allow. 

I too remember the days of crawling under a vehicle in the dirt, or other area to work on them. 

In the early 70's I had a 69 Mustang, that would eat a clutch plate at regular intervals.

I carried a spare in the trunk, and a toolbox.

Had to pull over at the curb, right wheels on the curb, this left enough room to get under and R&R the transmission, 90 minutes later I was going down the road again. 

No jacks at all, just ED power, and tools. :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I remember fighting with transmissions in the mud with no floor jack or anything like that, last time I changed a starter, I thought my arms would fall off before I got it in.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Our grandson brought the truck back over and so help me Hannah, it IS working perfect. Man am I one glad ole man. Now on to replacing the idler arm and it will be good to go.

Ed, I wish I could use a creeper but our drive is limestone gravel and is not the best stuff for laying on. lol

Neal, I know how that feels holding a blame starter up til your arm shakes. I had a chevy truck with a 396 engine and a turbo hydro transmission in it. I drove to Memphis and just as I was getting there my torque converter went out. I had tools but that was it, no jack. There was about 2 inches of water in the driveway and it was cold outside. 

I was hoping I could slide the transmission back far enough to just get the converter off, no luck, the trans slid out on the ground. I had no jack, so transmission fluid all over the place and I had to lay in it. I wrestled it back in but it sure wasn't easy, trying to hold it in place and get a bolt started was all I could do. I was never so happy to get that thing back in in all my life. That fluid was not easy to wash out of my hair. lol


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: here I go again spending your money.

If that drive was mine, I would buy 2 4X8X3/4 sheets of T&G flooring, and store them in a corner against the wall, until needed to place under a vehicle, to use as a place to lie on.

Sure beats the heck out of lying on sharp gravel, and getting dozens of scratches on my back. 

I am glad that the clutch worked out, that was getting to be ridiculous, doing everything correct, and getting no where.

The only logical thing is that there was air, that finally bounced out the system, on it's travel to his home, and back. 

That or somehow we performed an EXORCISM, with our ( whole group of advisors) overwhelming power of long distance persuasion.


ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Our grandson brought the truck back over and so help me Hannah, it IS working perfect. Man am I one glad ole man. Now on to replacing the idler arm and it will be good to go.
> 
> Ed, I wish I could use a creeper but our drive is limestone gravel and is not the best stuff for laying on. lol
> 
> ...


Hopefully, soon.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ed we had a piece of plastic on one side to lay on and I found a piece of 1/2 pink Styrofoam about 24"X18" and that did help some. I had a couple of small pieces of plywood that we had the transmission jack on, so it did work, I just don't want to do it again.

Our grandson is one happy camper, so am I. lol

Ron, is that your's? That would be sooooo nice. I am going to have to let the younger fellows get under the cars and trucks from now on, this one just about did me in.lol Just had a thought, how are you going to get under the car/truck with no steps on one end?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jim: they have a home made ladder in it for access. 

I saw one of those at a farm in South Dakota, a few years back. 

They used a backhoe, and dug their pit, and left it as just a hole in the ground, then when it was not in use they covered it with a sheet of 3/4 plywood, to keep rain, snow, people, and four legged creature from falling in. 

The pit had perfectly square corners, sides and bottom, someone was a skilled operator. 

It worked well, because I had to use it to replace my muffler, my muffler came off on the road trip over. 

All they used to access it was a ladder, made to fit the pit. 


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This thread brings back memories. Once upon a time I changed the clutch on my 1978 TransAm with nothing but jack stands and a floor jack in the parking lot of the townhouse I rented. Neighbors were thrilled having this going on, IIRC. Looking back now as an older and hopefully wiser man I kind of get it.

Dropping that Borg Warner Super T10 tranny like that wasn't easy... and getting it back in was even tougher. Oh, to be that young and strong again. <sigh>


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

raylo32 said:


> This thread brings back memories. Once upon a time I changed the clutch on my 1978 TransAm with nothing but jack stands and a floor jack in the parking lot of the townhouse I rented. Neighbors were thrilled having this going on, IIRC. Looking back now as an older and hopefully wiser man I kind of get it.
> 
> Dropping that Borg Warner Super T10 tranny like that wasn't easy... and getting it back in was even tougher. Oh, to be that young and strong again. <sigh>


Man I hear you, young, yes, more stupid, no. lol I could tell you horror stories of back when I was really more stupid than I am now doing mechanic work shad tree. I was later a mechanic for a living. Some of the things I won't even tell how stupid I was. One that wasn't dangerously stupid, well not as dangerous,lol. I had an old 1954 Olds and was getting ready to pull the engine out of it. I didn't have many tools so I had to make do with what I had. 

I had to get the hood off, after I had taken the heads off. I got on top of the motor and held the hood up with my back while taking the bolts out. While reaching back to get to the bolts, my foot slipped and the hood slammed shut. Mid Summer sun bearing down, it had to be 120 or so degrees under there. I was locked in for over three hours before someone came and let me out. Hey, I never said I was smart. lol By the way, I was 19 at the time. 

The way the hood was, I couldn't get to the bolts when the hood was shut, no room to get in there.


----------



## IPSC (Jun 8, 2018)

I didn't read all the responses.....however, I will say this as it is a common mistake. After all the new "parts" are installed, its is CRITICAL to bleed the system ....much like a brake system....to get ALL the air out. If you don't, you will get funky reaction of engagement-and-disengagement of the clutch vs clutch pedal travel. Happens all the time. Check this.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

addewilson852 said:


> Yeah I can't understand what the need for this part would be, it makes more sense to have a line go straight from the master cylinder to the slave cylinder without this part in between, however Toyota is a lot smarter than me when it comes to building cars so you would imagine that there is a good reason for it.


addewilson, as far as I know, that is the way the line goes, I didn't know there was a part between the master and slave cylinder. :smile:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> I remember fighting with transmissions in the mud with no floor jack or anything like that, last time I changed a starter, I thought my arms would fall off before I got it in.


Neal.

I learned a long time ago to make the job a little easier.

I used clothes hangers back then to hold the starters.

Now I use heavy wire.

Transmission, this is not me but in cases like this even the girlfriend comes in handy.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Ed we had a piece of plastic on one side to lay on and I found a piece of 1/2 pink Styrofoam about 24"X18" and that did help some. I had a couple of small pieces of plywood that we had the transmission jack on, so it did work, I just don't want to do it again.
> 
> Our grandson is one happy camper, so am I. lol
> 
> Ron, is that your's? That would be sooooo nice. I am going to have to let the younger fellows get under the cars and trucks from now on, this one just about did me in.lol Just had a thought, how are you going to get under the car/truck with no steps on one end?


No.
But I will have one soon and with steps.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ron45 said:


> Neal.
> 
> I learned a long time ago to make the job a little easier.
> 
> ...


That is the exact way I put that turbo 400 in my truck. It sure feels good when you get a couple bolts started. With this Toyota, there is no chance of putting that transmission in like this, it was way longer and heavier than the one in the video.

By the way, when you don't have the tools at hand, ******* way is about as good as it gets. Kinda makes me wonder how a Yankee would do it without a jack. lol


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I single handed removed Suzuki Sidekick transmission from underneath the car. Was about 20 years younger, sure. If anyone here knows what I was up against, will say wow. Transmission was literally half the vehicle size. Tiny engine, HUGE transmission.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ukrkoz said:


> I single handed removed Suzuki Sidekick transmission from underneath the car. Was about 20 years younger, sure. If anyone here knows what I was up against, will say wow. Transmission was literally half the vehicle size. Tiny engine, HUGE transmission.


That is a bigggg transmission for that little truck. Here is what the trans in the Toyota looked like;


----------



## jimfarwell (Nov 25, 2014)

BigJim said:


> ...a friend of mine was putting a new battery in one of the big box trucks and got his ring against the hot post and the body of the truck and couldn't get loose, it fried his finger big time. He said his ring was glowing red. That would be some serious hurt.


An acquaintance of mine, Paul Dressel (of Yakima, WA) ran a roofing company (in addition to creating world-class gunstocks). As I understand it, roofing materials (bundles of shingles, etc) are delivered to a roof by an elevated conveyor belt with hooks to prevent bundles from slipping. Paul's wedding ring got hung up on one of those hooks, and took his finger off at the knuckle.

Moral of these two stories: don't get married.
...or if you do, don't wear a ring,
...at least, not on the job.


----------



## jimfarwell (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm no mechanic. I've had to fix a few of my cars...got a real mechanic to diagnose the problem, borrowed tools I didn't have, then fought my way thru a Chilton manual, and for the most part things turned out OK.

But I saw a traveling mechanic (no shop, just a truck full of tools and a 12 x 20 frame-canopy for rainy-day work) replace a transmission on an old Ford F250...and he did it the easy way. He had a very long piece of bungee cord. He tied one end to a frame member on the left side, passed it under the tranny, looped it over a frame member on the right side, and pulled it tight enough to remove all the stretch, then passed the bungee back under the tranny, over the frame member on the left, pulled it tight, and kept repeating this, back and forth, until the tranny just floated up, slowly, suspended from the bungee "hammock". If the tranny was too high in front, he'd add a wrap or two toward the back to level it out. Once it was suspended at about the right position, he could crawl under and make final adjustments with not much arm strength.

Hey, it worked.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

jimfarwell said:


> I'm no mechanic. I've had to fix a few of my cars...got a real mechanic to diagnose the problem, borrowed tools I didn't have, then fought my way thru a Chilton manual, and for the most part things turned out OK.
> 
> But I saw a traveling mechanic (no shop, just a truck full of tools and a 12 x 20 frame-canopy for rainy-day work) replace a transmission on an old Ford F250...and he did it the easy way. He had a very long piece of bungee cord. He tied one end to a frame member on the left side, passed it under the tranny, looped it over a frame member on the right side, and pulled it tight enough to remove all the stretch, then passed the bungee back under the tranny, over the frame member on the left, pulled it tight, and kept repeating this, back and forth, until the tranny just floated up, slowly, suspended from the bungee "hammock". If the tranny was too high in front, he'd add a wrap or two toward the back to level it out. Once it was suspended at about the right position, he could crawl under and make final adjustments with not much arm strength.
> 
> Hey, it worked.


Buddy, if it worked, I wouldn't care what it looked like. At one point we thought about using ropes and doing that. Our grandson's boss needed his trans jack back and we hadn't, at that time, even got the clutch and stuff back in. The little youngster came over when our grandson had to go to work and that little dickens got the job done. I was sure happy to see it back in.

The truck is running great now.


----------

